# ATV1 - récupérer série autre comptes



## etnob (5 Septembre 2011)

Salut,

Matériel: 
ATV1 et imac

Problématique: 
Avec ma compagne nous avons deux comptes itunes différents. 
Pour des raisons historique l'ATV1 était au début synchronisée sur la bibliothèque de ma compagne avec son compte.
Cependant elle ne prenait jamais le temps de synchroniser avec Itunes ses achats sur l'ATV1 et donc on se retrouve maintenant avec plus de 100 épisodes présents sur l'ATV1 et non pas sur son itunes.
Entre temps (j'avais jamais fait attention qu'elle ne synchronisait pas et surtout je n'avais pas conscience qu'elle avait autant de séries...) j'ai changé le compte de l'ATV1 et je l'ai mis en synchro sur mon compte itunes (synchro auto).
Étrangement maintenant l'ATV1 contient mes musique, photos, films etc mais elle a gardé aussi les séries de mon amie...mais bien entendu mon itunes refuse de les synchroniser vers ma bibliothèque car c'est un autre compte qui en est propriétaire...
Je ne sais plus trop comment faire pour les rapatrier ? Même vers son compte.
Je pensais changer le compte ATV1 de nouveau vers celui de mon amie et de resynchroniser avec son PC mais j'ai la trouille (relative quand même) de tout perdre...

Avez vous une idée.

Désolé si c'est long mais je voulais être clair 

A+


----------



## thebustre (5 Septembre 2011)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1373?viewlocale=fr_FR

ça peut t'aider

sinon fait une recherche dans l'aide sur cette même page, je sais qu'on peut le faire avec partage à domicile

si tu trouves la solution, copie le lien sur le forum pour d'autres :rateau:


----------



## etnob (5 Septembre 2011)

Hello,

Merci pour ce lien.

En fait je vais tenter deux choses:

1ère: Passer la synchro en manuel. Car en y réfléchissant j'arrive à voir les vidéos à récupérer depuis l'arborescence itunes mais elle sont grisées (ce qui est peut être du au fait que la synchro est en auto). Cependant j'ai peur qu'en cliquant sur manuel il m'indique que cela va tout effacer.

2ème: synchroniser de nouveau l'ATV1 avec le compte de mon amie, sur son PC. Si ça n'a pas effacé ses vidéos lors du passage de son compte vers le mien je ne vois pas pourquoi cela effacerait de nouveau. Ensuite je lance une synchro auto et j'imagine qu'il va comparer la bibliothèque présente sur l'ATV avec celle de itunes et devrait copier les éléments manquant dans les deux sens (en supprimant mes données mais c'est pas trop grave car j'ai un backup complet sur mon itunes)...

C'est pas simple tout ça


----------



## thebustre (5 Septembre 2011)

l'ATV2 ne fera rien, l'ATV2 ne fait que lire, ce n'est pas un disque dur

c'est entre iTunes que cela se passe, avec le partage à domicile activé sur les 2, tu peux faire du glisser déposer tout simple, car les ton iTunes mira l'iTunes de ta femme normalement

puis tu consolides les fichiers, et c'est fait


----------



## etnob (5 Septembre 2011)

Hello,

Bon j'ai réussit, en fait c'était ultra simple, il suffit juste d'autoriser mon ordinateur à lire les contenus itunes de mon amie....tout simplement

une simple connexion sur itunes avec son compte, autoriser cet ordinateur et le tour et joué.

La sauvegarde se passe bien, 100giga de vidéo backupées 

J'aurais pu y penser bien plus tôt car itunes me disait que l'ordinateur n'était pas autorisé à lire les vidéos...

A+


----------

